# Republic watches - Bell & Ross style without Bell & Ross price



## one human (Sep 11, 2011)

I posted about these watches in the G-Shock forum because someone was looking for a large analog watch and I recommended these, but I figured I should share the info here in the appropriate forum...

Recently, I was looking for a watch with that Bell & Ross Aviation style, but didn't want to pay the Bell & Ross prices. I stumbled upon the brand Republic from Plain Paper Box thru Amazon.com. (You can read my reviews on Amazon under the name Michael L.)

I had never heard of the Republic brand before, but decided to take a chance based on the reviews I read. The price was fantastic and I couldn't decide which colour I preferred, so I bought both of the ones pictured below. I might even buy the one with the brown leather strap soon too.

I've been more than pleased with these watches and wear them almost every day. So, for anyone looking for that Bell & Ross style, without the Bell & Ross price, I highly recommend these.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Sears & JC Penney also offer B&R homages in a four number format (3, 6, 9, 12). Take a read of this thread I posted a few weeks back on the affordables section. It was an inexpensive way to try out the style. If it was a touch smaller for better fit, I would've kept it.

Dan


----------



## one human (Sep 11, 2011)

Dan-LAX said:


> Sears & JC Penney also offer B&R homages in a four number format (3, 6, 9, 12). Take a read of this thread I posted a few weeks back on the affordables section. It was an inexpensive way to try out the style. If it was a touch smaller for better fit, I would've kept it.
> 
> Dan


Those look like a good deal and are a bit more true to the Bell & Ross style, with digits at only the 3, 6, 9, and 12 positions, however, the Republic watches definitely have a better strap; it's thick quality leather.

I should probably post a thread about these watches in the Affordables forum.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Really cool watch name that I never heard of. On the other hand I still don't really care for that design.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

TRINTEC watches these are about 1/10th of the B&R price with great quality.This brand is made in Canada.TRINTEC was first with instrument styled watches.This style of watch is available on Chinese discounter sites but quality may be iffy.-https://trintec.com/collections/watches


----------

